# BlueFrog's 2011 Yard Display: "Halloween Mayhem"



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Your organ set up is quite clever, and your rats are the best. I know what you mean about feeling ill - same thing happened to me. Thought I was going to die trying to bring everything back into the garage.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, your casket is amazing Blue (is the fruit inside?)  and the wheelchair is awesome!! 

You should have told the tots who complained that wasn't you. "Oh no, that was a crazy lady who used to live here. They came and took her away. But next year, if my decorations start to look like hers, you'll know this place is haunted and I'm possessed." heehee It's fun messing with little kids.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Wow, your casket is amazing Blue (is the fruit inside?)


Hahaha. I think this is the first year the fruit didn't make an appearance. Neither did the silver plate. Oh, the horror!

As for the casket, that was the one piece whose presence was non-negotiable. I don't care if I'd had to travel to the other side of the world to hire some Sherpas, I was going to have THAT on display. Very few of theToTs seemed impressed though.



Tannasgach said:


> and the wheelchair is awesome!!


An incredibly fortunate CL find from the Milwaukee VA originally. A friend with a big vehicle who thought she owed me a favor lived nearby, and a prop found its way to my house.



Tannasgach said:


> You should have told the tots who complained that wasn't you. "Oh no, that was a crazy lady who used to live here. They came and took her away. But next year, if my decorations start to look like hers, you'll know this place is haunted and I'm possessed." heehee It's fun messing with little kids.


Not one of the kids complained, it was all the adults. Good thing I was having fun (and I genuinely was) or I would have said "Here, let me refund your admission fee. Oh what, that's right, you don't pay one." 

T


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

haha that's a great comeback. It should be listed in the _Home Haunters Handbook_. Is "Four Funerals and a Wedding" still on the drawing board for next year?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I think it looks awesome! Only you knew what you did not do.....love the organ and that beautiful casket!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

I think you should be congratulated for your efforts and accomplishments in view of all the setbacks. Such dedication can only be appreciated by those who know what it takes. Your display looks awesome and I hope everyone has recovered ... there's always next year.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

looks good

of course, there's always next year

the tots won't know what hit them, lol

amk


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

great job on everything.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I love wheelchair skellies face!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very amusing setup, BlueFrog. Like Spider Rider, I _love_ the skeleton in the wheelchair's face I'm glad that you had a good time, despite all that happened


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Well for throwing it together I think it looks amazing!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone! Even if it's not all I had hoped for, I still enjoyed creating it - especially the serendipitous touches like the GITD bug eyes on the wheelchair skeleton.  I forgot to mention that we received a spur-of-the-moment "Best Halloween Display" award (two fun-sized Almond Joy bars) from one of the local cops, who said he was going to suggest to everyone at the station that they stop by and see it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i think your display is very nice. i love your organ and all your blow molds. of course your blow molds. i think you ought to be flattered that people were making comments. are you sure they were complaining or were complimenting because you have to admit your display is usually kick but fantastically wonderful. hope you are feeling better, and your mom too.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> I forgot to mention that we received a spur-of-the-moment "Best Halloween Display" award (two fun-sized Almond Joy bars) from one of the local cops, who said he was going to suggest to everyone at the station that they stop by and see it.


Now *that's* an award worth getting! I'm glad you put some stuff out there - I love the organ player, too. And now you have more time to work on your ideas for next year so they will be extra great!


----------



## rltrfox (Oct 19, 2010)

Good thing you put it together, just imagine no complaints at all? Heck a complaint is an opportunity to spook them next year! Good Show.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Being a newbie here, there is so much to take in ~ sorry to be late to the party, but I just found this thread. What a spectacular whimsical display. I loved it! I wish you and whomever was feeling ill the best of health! Again, really fun display and try to take the 'complainers' as a form of compliment. LOL


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, Hilda! I enjoy hearing them any time of year. I'm proud of what we accomplished, scattershot or not. I'm attaching some pictures of the previous days' plastics display, which you probably haven't seen. It's more of the same, but there's fun in that too


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

A few more.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, your display is wonderful.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!! Oh and I would go CRAZY over the bats in the picture directly above. I love those larger foam JOLs. Gorgeous! You have some very desirable blowmolds there!


----------



## Nixie (Sep 20, 2011)

Triumph in the face of adversity!! I think it all looks great, especially the organ and that beautiful casket!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Aww, thanks everyone! Even though the display wasn't what I planned, I'm still proud of what we accomplished. 



Hilda said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!! Oh and I would go CRAZY over the bats in the picture directly above.


You mean my little flat-backed vampire bats in the flock by the flying witch? I love those silly things. I bought them from a garage sale that had been extensively picked over by other haunters for something like 50cents each. No idea where they came from originally. I want to say Hallorenescene has some too?

As for the rest of the blow molds, I figure that since storage greatly limits how many I can own, I can at least aim for the best ones I can afford 

*Nixie*, thanks for noticing the casket especially. That's my single favorite piece of the entire, house-busting collection. I have such big plans for it in the future, including using it as the focal piece for an entire display. It still needs a lot of work but I'm slowly acquiring the skills and materials to repair and replace what it needs while avoiding a full-on restoration that might diminish its charm. What can I say, I like when my old things look old!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, i do have one of those bats, and i'm pretty sure it still has the package. when i start putting out this halloween, if i find it and remember i'll tell you. i think his eyes blink on and off. right? 
anyway, i know what your old haunt looks like, and it is a very eloquant haunt. this is a very nice display, something anyone should be proud of, but you knock the socks off with your usual display. it's one of my favorites


----------

